
Ars Technica’s best video games of 2017 - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/12/ars-technicas-best-video-games-of-2017/
======
foobarbazetc
I was going through this list and saying “where the hell is Horizon Zero
Dawn!?!?”.

Then I found it at #2. It is a tough choice between that and Mario, but for me
Horizon edges it out.

